# District 9 on CH4 HD at 9pm tonight



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

*Fokken Prawns !!!*


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Great film.

Get your fokkin' tentacle out of my face!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

*mmm ... Catfood*


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

This film >>>> Prometheus


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I will shoot a pig but I won't shoot a fokken prawn


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Great film.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

District 10 - Taken from a website article dated March 2012



> After the success of District 9, one of those rare sci-fi films that actually received Oscar attention, Neill Blomkamp assured us that one day we'd probably get a sequel. That day won't be anytime soon. Blomkamp is currently working on his follow-up, Elysium, which won't be out until 2013, at which point he may begin working on a District 9 sequel.
> 
> The last official word on the subject was that there was not yet a story broken, and late last year, star Sharlto Copley noted that it would be another couple of years, at least, until both of their schedules aligned in such a way that a sequel could be made.


*Prediction: Summer 2015.*


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I seem to recall reading this was made from production of the halo movie. I'm still unsure how exactly but it's a good film


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, I believe that Peter Jackson was producing and Blomkamp was directing Halo: The movie.

When it fell through, they made District 9 instead.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Turned out to be a really great film...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

All the more impressive when you find out that the main character 'Wikus' ad-libbed all his lines during the "documentary" sequences for the film and never acted before. :doublesho


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

balls... missed it!!!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Such an underrated film in my opinion, one of my favourite scifi films.


Exactly how I imagine alien invasion lol


----------

